# Found fledgling dove - Orlando, FL - ruptured air sac? Feeding? Cleaning?



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

I found what I think is a 7-9 day old baby mourning dove yesterday. I was walking my dogs and he was on the side walk - I left him there thinking his parents might be around and came back an hour later to find he was on the curb of what is a busy street. I looked around for a nest and didn't find one and since then we have been continuing to look but have yet to see/hear any doves. I put him in a milk crate lined with paper towels on the bottom and got Timothy hay to put on top of the towels which he snuggles into. I have a heating pad under the crate that is set to 95 degrees with a probe under the corner of the crate where he nestles to make sure he stays warm enough. He does not have all of his feathers unfurled yet. I have been feeding him about every four hours with a syringe that has the tip of a rubber glove (saw this on YouTube). I've been using Exact baby bird formula - one scoop of formula to two scoops water at 104 degrees. He sticks his little beak in there and slurps it up until I assume he is full. I read not force it to eat. My goal is to get him strong enough to fly (2 weeks from now?) And hopefully he will rejoin morning doves that we entice to get close with safflower seeds (read this in another forum!)

He has pooped about every four hours or more since I have had him - it started off dark green/clear and now is the color of the formula/light green.

I noticed after feeding him about an hour ago that he had two bubbles above his shoulders - I am reading that it could be a torn air sac and that it might be better to leave it or that it could potentially choke him. This is my biggest concern right now. I have seen where you can release the air with a needle but am concerned I might hurt him more.

I have tried to find a local place that will take him but no one wants to take a common dove. I will do my best but also know that I am not a professional and maybe someone could be doing this better?

I want the little guy to live and thrive. So there may be a rehab place in the Orlando area that I haven't found yet?

These are my main questions right now:

Is there a qualified rehab place in Orlando that can help this little guy?
Should o be concerned about air sac?
How do I know when the crop is full?
What consistency should the food be?
Should I be wiping food that gets on him off every time or let it dry and fluff him after?
How do I know he is eating enough?

Anything else I should be doing to help his development and most importantly make sure he lives?

I can upload more photos...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping the cute little guy! Someone more experienced with babies should be responding soon.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*More pics of baby dove - Orlando*

Here are more pics


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can't answer all your questions, but I've read somewhere on a website that if you feed them too much they develop the air bubbles. So hopefully it's not a ruptured air sack.

Food should be the consistency of tomato sauce. Enjoy the little one.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Check out this website: www.pigeonrescue.co.uk Lots of usefull info. Try to clean him every time after feeding, otherwise the food will harden and then difficult to remove later on.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Crop looks good and nicely full.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, 
How's the baby doing now? 
Addressing one by one:
1) I have no idea of rehabs there, may be someone from your area could help you. 
2)pls post a pic of what you are calling air sac? 
3) You can feel the crop which is protruding part down the neck, it should be almost 3/4 full after feeding and it should be empty when you feed again. In pic the crop seems full.
4) on Kaytee exact, consistency is written for all ages, have you checked that? If you couldn't get that, let me know, I will try to find it for you. 
5) yes you should wipe it off when feed is wet. 
6)if his crop is 3/4 full, he is eating enough. 

He needs warmth, hydration and feed and he should do OK. Make sure he shouldn't feel hot, should be warm. 
You said you are giving formula at 104 degrees? Centigrade or Fahrenheit? 
Make sure it should be just warm, not too hot or cold.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi! Thank you everyone for responding!

We are on day three together and birdie seems to be doing pretty good. He is growing and his feathers are getting fuller. He is eating about 5 ml of Katee exact at 104 degrees Fahrenheit about every four hours - sometimes less/more. I have been checking on him ever y four hours for food and if he is very chirpee and flaps his wings then I feed him. 

He is really sweet - he is walking a bit and will walk into your hand and sit there.

I not sure how old he is? From other pics I am guessing he is 7-10 days old so I have been following katees guidelines of I scoop of formula to two scoops water - it is about the consistency of tomato sauce.

I have a few questions that I'm having trouble finding answers to:

--- he has some dried food on his feathers -- I wiped them with a warm cotton pad until most of it came free but there is still some more and his bottom is dirty. I wasn't sure if I should leave this and wait until he can take a full bath? When can he take a full bath? 
--I attached a pic of his poo -- just reading that this is important to check -- it seems a little runny -- is it OK?
-- when should I start adding seed to his formula?
-- when should I let him try to drink water from a plate/bowl?
-- what temp should he be? I have him in a crate that has a heating pad under and a temperature sensor that reads 84-91 degrees Fahrenheit. He also has grass in there that he lays on - is the grass ok to keep in there?

The pics are after eating.

Thank you for your help!!

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to know he is doing fine. 
Just few things, never over feed him, it could lead to stretching his crop and never feed before crop is empty even if he asks for. They are in habit of asking for food but parents know and leave them when they are full and don't need. 3/4 crop is sufficient for them and to let the crop empty between feedings is what necessary, you have to feel the crop and feed accordingly, not necessarily 2,3 or 4 hours. Feed when the crop is empty. No need to feed during night. 
Yes looks like almost 10 days old. 
- keep wiping off food when it is wet with warmed watered cotton, it would be easy. Don't let it dry. You can dip the bottom in warm water and then clean it but don't try hard, shouldn't hurt him. In few times it will go off. 
-poop seems OK to me, let others chime in as well. 
-after almost 2 weeks of age they can be fed on defrosted frozen peas/corns thawed under warm water to bring them to normal temperature by opening his beak and putting one by one down the throat. If you find it difficult to understand, I will tell the complete method with video links on how to do it. 
-after 15-20 days you can try to make him drink by putting his beak in water dish but not over the nostrils and let him sip in. He will learn to drink in few attempts. 
- put the heat pad to low and keep a blanket over it and then the baby. Keep monitoring, it shouldn't feel hot or cold. The baby should be warm all the time. 
-not grass actually, in their nest they get twigs or hey sticks, to them they hold and it helps them to stand, sometimes they get legs splayed in absence of enough nesting material. I would suggest you to buy some calcium +D3 supplement for him too if you can. They need Calcium to strengthen their bones. 

Not sure as of now but you may have to treat him for canker if you see any bald patches and the feathers don't come where bald patches are. 

Thanks for the pics, he is cute.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely little guy! Thank you for helping him! Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a good link to help you with the baby
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you for all of the info!

I'm still a little confused about the crop. Right now it is still poofy about 2.5 hr after his last feeding, he has pooped about three times. Should it be completely flat before I feed again or do I touch it to see if there is food in there?

I will get some twigs for him to sit on . I noticed he actually likes to sit on top of the temperature monitor - a little inch box.

He is definitely bald on the center of his chest - is that normal?

Thanks again and I will post more pics of him tomorrow!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You really should wait for the crop to empty before feeding again. When we feed baby pigeons more can go wrong then when the parents are feeding them. So better and safer to make sure it is emptying properly before feeding again. You don't want to add new food in with old. You can touch it. Won't hurt him. But if it looks full or even half full, then it probably is.
Just watch him to see if the feathers fill in. Don't worry about it yet. May be fine.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok thanks that helps about the crop. I wasn't sure what I should be looking for in an empty crop.

I am letting him sleep through the night and hopefully it will be empty in the morning. If it isn't does this mean there is a problem? I've read that you should give applesauce or pedialite of it doesn't empty?

He has bits of dried food on him - will this keep his feathers from growing in? I'm trying to remove a little at a time with a qtip and/or cotton pad dipped in warm water. Is there a better way to do this? (Full bath?)

Should I be letting him walk around to develop strength? He will stand up and walk to me when he knows I am about to feed him, and when i was cleaning him he would walk a bit but otherwise he rests in his crate.

We continue to look for a nest or the parents but haven't seen/heard any. I read where someone in a similar situation enticed morning doves to come to their yard so that their rescued dove could rejoin. Should we start leaving seed out so he will have a flock to join when he is able to? 

Thank you again - just want to see this little guy grow up and get strong enough to have a free birdie life.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

A bit of applesauce will do him good. I won't give him a full bath, he's still very young and he looks clean enough. You can start adding small seeds to the formula and let him eat that out of the syringe. After another week, you can put out a dish of seed for him and get him interested in that by playing with the seeds with you fingers.

The bald patch on the crop always looks more obvious in a handfed chick, cause the feathers are usually dirty down there and stick together. Don't worry about that now.

Seems as if he's already human imprinted, will make releasing more difficult. Once he can fly, he will follow you everywhere, even back into your house. Wait another 2 months before even thinking of releasing him. Two weeks before releasing, you can start putting him outside in a small cage and if you throw out seeds for the wild doves, he will start getting used to them.

Enjoy the little one, it's very rewarding raising a young baby.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes his crop should be empty in morning for sure, if it doesn't and has a slow crop, apple sauce is good. 
Don't you feel his crop emptied in morning?


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Here are some pics of his crop - his feathers fluffed up overnight so I think his crop is empty but it is hard for me to tell. He is definitely energetic this morning.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Video of baby morning dove*

https://vid.me/IylK

Here is a video of him walking around - sorry about being vertical.

I am pretty sure it is empty - I felt it and there doesn't seem to be anything there but his neck bone. There is a bit of air.

I haven't fed him yet this morning - want to make sure it is empty and am going to get applesauce now just in case it isn't. Can you check out the video and see what you think?

You will see when he flaps his wings that there are pink/reddish underneath - does he look dehydrated? He had been on the porch where there is more humidity but it has been storming so now his crate is in our warmest room with the air vents closed so he isn't getting any moisture from the air.

Thank you!!


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Here are more pics. He will hold onto my finger now and he is walking around on the ground pretty quickly and will flap his wings.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

What a cute baby. Yes, crop looks empty to me. You can always introduce him to water. Put some in a flat dish and use your fingers to play with it. He will be interested and if really thirsty, will drink.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

After feeding him, wash the food off with a wet paper towel or wet towel before it dries. 
Yes, he needs to be able to walk around to strengthen his legs. 
Can you get a wild bird seed mix and leave some in his cage so that he can learn to pick up the seeds? You can also hand feed him with frozen peas, which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water. Place one in his beak and push to the back of the throat and over the tongue, then let him swallow.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

We are on day 6 and birdie seems to be doing pretty good and is growing. He seems to have new feathers every day it is amazing to me.

Last night I heated up water and put it on a flat plate and tapped/splashed it and he walked up to it and pecked and drank a bit.

I've been having him sit on the edge of his crate so his little feet can grasp something versus being flat.

He has bird seed in his crate during the day bit doesn't seem too interested yet.

I have attached pics of his crate set up - we have an old bird cage in the garage that we are going to clean up this weekend for him. 

I changed the grass to torn white cotton cloth. He runs around on the floor in the morning before breakfast and he is really flapping his wings a lot now.

He's eating about 2 tsp of formula every six hours or so - I finally figured out when his crop looks full.

Anything else I should be doing? Thanks again for all of your tips and advice!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Cute baby  
He will eat gradually from the seeds as well. In nest they get twigs to hold so the legs don't get splayed and calcium from parents to strengthen the bones.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

More pics - think he is about 13-14 days old?


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Calcium*

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Avian-Calcium-8-Ounce/dp/B0027IZTJA

Does this work for calcium?

Thanks.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't think there is D3 in it? Go for calcium +D3. People use Calciboost from online store there . You can find it with many other names but should be Calcium +D3.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That stuff doesn't have D3 in it. Without D3, the bird can't utilize the calcium. Wild birds, or birds that are flown, get it from the sun.
CalciBoost, or Calcivet, or something with D3 also as Kiddy said.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Tracyf (Jul 13, 2015)

This baby bird is adorable. You appear to be doing really well so keep it up and don't release yet, if at all. This bird is very attached to you and it would be a shame for all your hard work to go down the drain by releasing the bird into the wild. Cant wait to see more pictures.
Tracyf


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you get a dove mix for him? It would have a much better assortment of seeds in it. Those nyjer seeds are really tiny and he won't get much from them. Even a wild bird seed mix for regular birds would be better. You can always build on that.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Baby dove update - Henry is trying to fly!*

I just ordered CalciBoost for him and this Matter dove blend:http://m.petco.com/product/5460/Kaytee-Supreme-Daily-Blend-Dove-Food.aspx

I got a flat basket for him yesterday and filled it with shredded cotton and paper towels - I put a dowel rod through his crate so he will have something to stand on until I can get his bird cage set up this weekend. Trying to find some little twigs too...

So today he ate his formula in the morning and when I got home at lunch he had crawled up to the perch and was sitting there chirping - it was really cute.

Also when I got home tonight I put warm water in a lid and he put his beak in and drank - there was a seed in the lid and he actually targeted it and ate and so I threw more seed and and he ate each one out of the water. I put a lid of seed next to that and he ate that seed and flapped his wings and chirped. I was excited about this - that he can eat a bit on his own.

A few questions:
Is it OK at this point to keep seed and water in his crate? He won't overeat/fill his crop?

Does he need grit? I read different opinions on this...

I still have the heating pad under his crate. His nest registers between 85-95 degrees. Is this temp good? 

He seems to want to fly and is really start to stretch and flap his wings. Is there anything I should be doing to 1) make sure he doesn't hurt himself 2) help him fly? I've been sitting on the floor with him perched on my finger and he will flap his wings and kind of do a little leap. Trying to stay close to the floor in case he really launches himself.

Thanks again and I will post some more pics.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a cutie
, he's getting bigger! Good job!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Adorable baby  
Sounds great that he is trying to pick up on his own. For sure you should keep seed mix available to him all the time in a dish so he can learn to pick sooner. He will not over eat this way, they know how much they need. 

Yes I too hear different opinions on it but during handfeeding I never made them eat grit, I made it available to them when they started picking the seeds and they ate grit when they needed.

I am not sure of the climate in your area, if it is cold you should keep heat pad, if it is normal then no need because he has enough feathers to survive in normal temperature. But if you think temperature is a little low, always use heat pad to low for warmth. Remember baby shouldn't be hot or cold, just warm so you can feel the temperature by yourself. 

They learn to fly by themselves so he will learn and no need to help him flying but don't keep his set up on a height so he may fall and injure himself. 

Thanks for caring for him.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

cute little guy. you might not be able to release him when he is older. my kids were just a bit younger when we had to step in (mom was killed by a hawk, hatchlings were in my stable) and Wiggles and Puddles bonded to me so strongly to me that they would follow me around the house, talk when they noticed me coming down stairs, and Wiggles for some reason loves to sit on my head for hours. they have no fear of humans or anything else for that matter. you seem to be his new momma, and you may very well have found your self a new best friend for the next 20 years! they are so loving and affectionate, I am sure you will love having him as much as he will love having you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good update. Yes, leave feed and water with him to eat when he wants. As far as grit, just leave a small amount in a small dish for him. He will take it if he needs it.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Baby dove eating dove feed*

I was at Petco and they had this little stand on clearance so I got it for birdie. I also got him Kaytee dove feed. When I got home he was starving it seemed and was really flapping his wings. He ate the dove feed while I was getting his formula ready - he also dunked his head in the water bowl and then slurped the water. Here is a video of him eating. He definitely seemed excited about the bigger seeds.

Here is the video: 

https://vid.me/OLO4

Few questions:

-is white grit ok? I have only found 50 lb bags of the red grit so far
-his poo has turned dark green since he has been eating seeds - is this ok?

Thanks!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful birdie and beautiful pictures..thanks..


----------



## Tracyf (Jul 13, 2015)

Your little one is soooo beautiful. Continue giving her lots of love she is a real cutie pie.
Tracyf


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice perch, but be careful she doesn't fall into the water dish. She could go in head first and drown. I was going to say that if she is eating seed that maybe you could let up on the feedings, but dark green droppings can mean that she isn't getting enough to eat. I can't see them, so can't say. How much is she eating, and how much are you feeding her?


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on the water - I was wondering about the depth - right now birdie only sits there when I am watching. I will get one of those water dispensers for during the day to attach to cage.

I have been hand feeding her in the morning and evening - she eats about 1.5-2 tsp each time - I hadn't been feeding her mid day because it seemed like her crop was still slightly full but maybe it is more empty than I think? And then before bed I have been watching her fill up on seed instead of doing another feeding. Should I add back another hand feeding?

Just side note when you can tell if birdie is male or female - I keep interchanging pronouns!


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Sorry gross pic but want to make sure there are no issues... It is dark green with white cap.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If she is just eating seed now, just leave it with her to eat when she wants. As long as she is eating enough. I thought maybe you were hand feeding formula.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Birdie Update 9-7*

Bird is doing pretty well - he is eating seed on his own now - he filled his crop this morning with dove feed. He still is a little slow to drink water. If I sprinkle dove seed in his water he will peck at it and target seeds to swallow. He is still getting 2-3 hand feedings per day depending on if his crop looks full. I tried to feed him corn kernels and he didn't have any interest. 

He seems to be growing at a pretty steady pace. 

How do you know when a bird has canker? Is there a way to prevent?

Pics attached - this is after hand feeding and a little bath so his front feather are damp - they are fluffy otherwise - will post a few more of him later today...


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

More pics... He's showing off his tail feathers - the white ones are starting to come in...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

She looks fine  
In growing babies, unusual feathers growth is a sign of canker like bald patches but your bird isn't showing any such signs.
So no need to worry, she is doing pretty well as well as you. Keep it up 
Also you can't prevent canker, the bird under stress is very much prone to canker and if canker is in throat, it will show up as yellowish cheesy growth when you open its beak. Other cankers come with other signs of sickness. 
But you don't worry about it, nothing related to your bird as of now. Told for you information as you asked. You will come to know when birds are sick, they change their behaviors, they fluff up sometimes and mostly changes in their poops reflect their sickness.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Would be good to check throat anyway for anything down there. If the feathers under the chin don't come in soon, then I might question it.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Checked mouth + video*

I checked the inside of his mouth and it is pink. Here's a video of him hunting seed.
https://vid.me/pywo


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I think chin feathers will start coming within a week. I see they appear at last at least in mine ones. 

Wanted to ask don't you keep seeds and water separate? 
Why do you put seeds in water?


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

I had been putting seeds in the water when he was first learning to peck for seeds and it was kind of an accident - I read they like to forage so we do this once a day more as a game. 

He does have seed and water in his cage. I still haven't figured out the best way for water - he doesn't seem to use it during the day. Any suggestions for water container?

Here is his cage set up now (photos attached)


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a cute bird! Love the photos. Glad he likes the foraging game.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Birdie update 9-10*

Just a quick on the birdie. 

He is starting to get his feathers on his neck to the left and right of his beak! He also seems to have a secknd layer of feathers that are softer that are underneath. His tail feathers seem to get longer everyday.

He is getting two-three hand feedings per day and then has seed and water in his cage all day. I can tell that he is eating seed - I can see and feel it in his crop.

He is doing short flights around the room.now - pretty much he will just flutter from the top of his cage to about 4 feet away.

He likes to sit and then poo in his food dish - I have moved it around and also gave him a container of walnut bedding to also sit in but he seems to prefer the seed. I throw out all of the seed then - does that seem reasonable?

I will start weighing him and measuring.

Anything else I should be doing for him at this point?

A few pics are attached - he spent the day out on the screened in porch and he craned his head up like that and seemed to enjoy being outside.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Love the photos!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He doesn't like the wire on the floor. A solid floor is better, covered with newspaper or paper towels that you can change daily. Also they like a shelf to stand on, rather than those perches. He's cute, but may need to be treated for canker.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*How do you treat for canker?*

Ok - can you check out the two pics for cage set-ups? I have a medium sized dog crate that I have been thinking of using instead of the cage he's in now. The cage he is in now already seems too small. I can make him a flat wood shelf and I've also ordered these corner shelves. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=22326

*I've checked inside his beak and he doesn't seem to have any growths - his chest is still bare of feathers. What is the best way to check for canker? I've read wrapping him in a towel and prying his beak open. He really doesn't like that - is there a better way to handle him?*

How do you treat canker?[/B] Is there a way to treat without a prescription?

_This is what I have found

Canker Treatment 

Metronidazole Oral Suspension (200mg/5ml) - obtained by veterinary prescription and given in a high dose of up to 0.25 mls per 100 grams bodyweight once a day for up to 14 days. 

OR 

Metronidazole tablets 

Dose 20-50 mgs per kilo bodyweight twice a day OR or 40-100mgs per kilo bodyweight once daily for 14 days. (This information obtained from www.pigeons.biz comes from various formularies)

In very rare cases, liver damage can be caused by prolonged use over 14 days - but it is very rare and one must balance the risks.

If maintained for 14 days or more it is highly effective against a severe infection of trichomonas gallinae and in preventing an inside recurrence- (not reinfection from an outside source, ie another bird).

If metronidazole is not available Spartrix can be given alone, but there is a risk of reinfection from within.

Sometimes, if the canker is stubborn, it is necessary to switch to Ronidazole, which can be obtained without prescription 

Canker nodules in the mouth and throat should be brushed with neat lemon juice, overlaid with Lugols 3 % . Apple Cider Vinegar should be added to drinking water.

While it is being treated the pigeon might not be able to swallow but staff at a wildlife sanctuary should be able to find a way to tube feed it Critical Care Formula or a hand feeding formula such as Kaytee Exact or Tropican. 

The canker will usually clear up completely within a couple of weeks but can linger longer if the infection is stubborn.

Sometimes, if there is a small opening in the throat area, the pigeon is able to drink and can be kept alive with Critical Care Formula (available from the vet) and failing this International Rehydration Solution made by mixing 1 pint warm water with half a dessert spoon of honey or sugar mixed in and half a teaspoon of salt.

I have kept pigeons alive by putting a little bit of highly nutritious smooth peanut paste dipped in water in the bowl formed by the the front of the bottom half of the beak , letting it ooze through the throat obstructions.[/COLOR][/RIGHT][/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]_


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Canker doesn't always show up in throat, only throat canker will be visible in throat like a cheesy growth if you open his beak, though canker can be anywhere in his body which won't be visible but the symptoms will show up. 
Unusual feathers growth is one of the major signs of canker. 
You wouldn't get metronidazole without prescription there but you can ask at tropical fish store for fish zole but make sure that fish zole only contains metronidazole in it and no other medicine. 
Metronidazole if dosed correctly doesn't harm the bird, may be you can see some temporary side effects like nausea etc but it goes off soon. Overdosing of metronidazole causes severe symptoms though, so one needs to be careful about dosing.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Does this fish zole look ok?*

Ok thanks Kiddy... I've been reading MrHollow's thread where you and Jay suggested treatment for canker as well.

This looks like it is just Metronidazole - can you please take a look? http://www.revivalanimal.com/Fish-Zole.html

There is also this one that comes in a powder: http://www.revivalanimal.com/Fish-Zole.html

I do have a vet apt for my dog this evening so I can ask my vet if he will take a look at Henry this weekend or early next week.

Also, from what I understand stress can make canker worse. I'm wondering if I am handling the bird too much? How can I tell it's stressed? He usually does this little shoulder shrug when I get close and it seems like a happy gesture but I'm not sure?

He likes to run up to me and will sit on my knee when I'm cleaning his cage. After hand feeding I usually rinse his front feathers and wrap in a micro fiber towel for a few minutes to dry him and then put him back in his cage where he still has a heating pad close to his roost area. 

We are going to switch his cage to the dog crate this weekend and try to put it on a high table.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hand feeding too causes stress for babies because it is not normal for them, transfered from parents to humans is also stressful and so number of trichomonads may increase due to this. Even sometimes parents shed more trichomonads than desired to youngsters so could be because of any reasons. 

Yes this is the same fish zole containing only metronidazole in it. Even if you are going to the vet, you can ask him for flagyl (common brand name of Metronidazole) , tablet will be much easy to give. You will just break the tablet to required dose and give it to bird down the throat.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Fish zole dosage*

I ordered the fish zole and it should be here tomorrow. I ordered the 250 mg tablet, 60 ct. http://www.allivet.com/p-2393-fish-zole-metronidazole.aspx

I will weigh him tonight. Any suggestions on dosage and actually getting the pill down his throat?

He struggles a bit when I open his beak and I'm nervous I will hurt him.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It is always good to have canker medicine on hand because it is most common disease in pigeons. Before proceeding to treatment, pls share a better clear and closer pic esp of bald areas. 
For the dosage in my opinion he should get 30 mg once in a day but I will wait for Jay to confirm. 
To give him down the throat will be easy, if you wrap him in a towel to reduce mobility and flapping the wings and put in your lap against stomach and then hold the sides of his beak with index finger and thumb of left hand and now open his beak with right hand and put the medicine in mouth and slide backward with the index finger(right hand) , now release his beak and let him swallow. (all of this if you are right handed). Hope it is not confusing.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok thanks Kiddy - I will post pics tonight and wait for Jay to respond as well. 

That makes sense for administering the pill, I'm sure it will take some practice but I understand your explanation.

I will also take some before and after pics from hand feeding if you could look at his crop to make sure it looks full enough.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tracyf (Jul 13, 2015)

Your little birdie is so cute!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Little Bird, the 2 different setups, both have the shelf on the long side of the cage. I would put it on the narrower end, which gives the bird more room to flap up to it. You know, so that it runs front to back. The second pic is better than the first though, as it does have that low box to jump up on, and from there they can jump on the shelves. But just running a shelf like that on the end, from front to back would be good, and doesn't take up a lot of the floor space. If the cage is large enough, or the shelf isn't too high, then either setup is fine. As long as he can jump up to it okay.
PLEASE don't put the seeds in the water. He doesn't need that, and not a natural way of eating. Just leave them dry, and let him take his water from a dish. A small crock that is a couple of inches deep of water would be best.

If you have ordered the 250 mg tablets, then quarter them, then cut those quarters in half. This is easier with a pill splitter that you can get in any drug store. Give once daily for 7 days, then see how things are going. Metro can sometimes make them vomit on an empty crop, so feed first.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok Jay - that makes sense with the set-up. When I get it together I will post a photo for you guys to check out.

I won't add seed to water anymore - it was more an accident and I was so happy to see him eat seed and knew he was getting a bit of water at the same time so just kept doing it.

I'll let you know when the metro comes in and will dose it that way.

I posted pics at the link below of before and after feeding tonight. At this point he was pretty hungry and wasn't thrilled about posing for photos - I will take more this weekend with the dslr.

http://imgur.com/a/OSikI

Pics 1-6 are before feeding - his feathers are pretty fluffy so it's hard to see his crop.

Pics 7-10 are after feeding and wiping him down so you'll see his feathers are wet/damp and you can see where his crop is still bare. I've noticed it has a slight yellow cast and I'm not sure if this is canker or food? 

Pics 11+ Are also before feeding

Here's a video before feeding - he does that shoulder shrug a lot when he sees me or when food is present https://vid.me/TvlX


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They all flap their wings when begging for food. Baby birds do that when following their parents around the garden, begging for food.
Crop looks nice and full. 
Feathers under chin are absent also.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Cute little bird.you should treat him for canker though. 
To break 250 mg into 8 pieces would be easy so go with it. 
I must appreciate you for your efforts to give this bird the best life you could give. Thanks a lot. Not everyone thinks like you. I see you are an amazing carer who takes the advice and works on it. 
Well done


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Just quick update - birdie has been on metro 1/8th of 250mg for past two days. I have been fighting a cold and will do a longer post tomorrow but wanted to let you all know.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update and wish you get well soon. 
Are his feathers damp? Or just look in the pic? It looks like his most of the feathers are damp by the pics.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Update 9-18*

Here is a link to pics I took yesterday: https://imgur.com/a/kZ5ZT

*Antibiotic:* Henry is on day 4 of metro. * I got acidophilus for him tonight - Should I start that now or after day 7 and at what dose?*

*Food, Water & Supplements: *He is eating about 3-4 tbsp of formula daily and I am sprinkling prime supplement which has calcium and D3 in it every other day. He also has dove seed and water in his crate during the day and he has a small container of grit and a separate bowl of red millet that he seems to really like. 

*Feathers:* He has started to get more feathers especially on the side of his face but he still does not have them under his chin and down his throat. In the pics his feathers are slightly damp - they also seem to be pin (?) feathers in the front. He has started preening himself a lot and he can reach his back feathers and they are fluffy but he can't seem to reach his chest very well. *Is there anything I should do to help him with the front pin feathers?*

*Cage: *He's still in his cage, between work and being sick this week we didn't get to setting up the larger cage. He's been on the screened in porch which he seems to like. The goal is to set-up his cage this weekend so I will post pics then.

*Flying:* He is flying a lot! Just short flights. If he is on the floor he will fly up to the arm of the outdoor sofa or if he wants to fly to me from inside the cage - he will jump to a shelf I made of sticks and then fly out the top of the cage and then fly down to me. These are just short flights but he seems to be getting better with directing himself and landing.

_*Please let me know if there is anything you think I should be doing at this point- thanks again for all of your help and advice.*_


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Probiotics are actually directed to be given after antibiotics but some vets suggest to start them when antibiotic period isn't over and to extend for few more days after antibiotics. 
These are the two methods I have been reading from experienced members here. In India we don't get probiotic, if I ever get a chance to give acidophilus after metronidazole(or any other antibiotics) , I would start from day 6, if I have to give metronidazole (or any antibiotic) for 7 days so to cover both the methods. The logic behind this method would be as soon as I stop antibiotics, I would get some good gut bacteria to be already restored, because antibiotics would be knocking down the level of all the bacteria bad as well as good.Also if it doesn't work in restoring good gut bacteria from day 6, wouldn't harm the bird too so to be on safer side i will do this. But this is just my logic and opinion what I would do. You can give probiotics from the next day of metronidazole treatment being over. Also you can see how it is directed to be given as per the instructions mentioned on bottle. 

Feathers will take some time to come in so don't worry about that. You should probably give metronidazole for 8-10 days. 

Rest everything you seem to be doing fine so keep it up. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Since yesterday morning he is not eating very much at feedings - about 1 tsp. So 2 tsp a day. He doesn't seem to want to open his mouth like he used to and doesn't do the feeding response as much. 

His urates are yellow not clear.

He has been in the 1/8 th metro for 5 days - today is day six. I am reading that they can get a yeast infection and as a precaution should be on nystatin?

He is getting more feathers in but I am worried that he is eating less. His crop never seems completely full or squishy.

Here is a pick of inside his mouth - it looks clear but I know there could still be an issue. The bit of yellow at the edge of his mouth is food.

I'm thinking of trying to find a wildlife refuge for him - I just don't want my lack of knowledge to hinderhim in any way. I really love this little bird and want to see him survive and thrive.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Side effects of metronidazole is nausea so the bird may not be willing to eat because of that.
Do you see only urates in poop and not the faeces?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Also, nystatin won't harm the bird if given with metronidazole treatment. If he has faeces in poop along with light yellow urates, he is passing the feed through crop. Yellow color could be because of metronidazole treatment. I would suggest to stop metronidazole after day 7 and give probiotics. 
If he isn't passing faeces(solid material) in poop, then update us so we could guide further for nystatin.
Also if you have ACV on hand or you can buy, add few drops in his drinking water, it will help him if he has slow crop due to medication or even candida.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks Kiddy.

Atached is a pic of his poo.  did you see inside his mouth?

He will eat about 1-2 tsp at feedings but he is doing a funny thing now where he circles his beak around the edge of the syringe and pecks at it - he used to stick his beak in and open his mouth and do the feeding response. Is he getting too old to hand feeding? Everything I've read says he should still be hand fed in addition to seed.

I got ACV today - I will add it to his water. I haven't seen him drink water there are seeds and there were feathers in it when I got home from work so I'm assuming he drank. I also ordered grapefruit seed extract - I read to dilute it in water and drop into his mouth - is this correct?

I am trying to find a local vet to get nyastin from - do you know any other option to get it?

I called a local wildlife refuge today and it was not a good call. The woman wouldn't let me explain myself and when I told her that I had tried to find a place when I first got Henry but that they only wanted birds of prey and had since been hand feeding him she told me that I was breaking federal laws and could be prosecuted. This was really frustrating since I was calling her for help and she didn't even listen or offer to help. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Here is pic of inside his mouth.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

A bit busy morning here, so i will reply to your post shortly. Just wanted to say looking at his faeces and beak(doesn't show any white thing to me, isn't it?), he seems ok to me. 
If he isn't eating because of nausea or side effects of metronidazole, handfeed him defrosted frozen peas thawed under hot water to get them to normal temperature around 30-35 peas 3 times a day by opening his beak and putting one by one. He shouldn't starve. Hope the metronidazole treatment is over. You should give probiotics to him. Also ACV in his water. He should be fine. For rest of the things I will write you asap. 
If you don't know how to feed peas(may be I have told the process earlier) I will paste it here for you with a short video. That would help you. Just let me know.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you Kiddy - your post made me feel better. Today was day 7 of metro so I will start giving him probiotics and ACV in his water. Please do post how to feed peas that would be very helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

My pleasure  

If you need to feed peas/corns to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed. Start with about 35 defrosted and warmed peas. Warm, not hot. Do that maybe 3 times a day, but let the crop empty between times.
Remember frozen defrosted peas/corns should be thawed under hot water to make them warm/normal from in and outside both. Never give hot/cold stuff to any bird. 

This video link will help you further to understand the process on how to do it(tho this is not in lap but you can get an idea, how to open his beak. If you put him in lap, it will be more easy(if he flaps much you can wrap him in towel to feed)). In start you will see small seeds being fed and in later part, the pigeon is being fed on peanuts. Pea/corns will be fed in the very same way as peanuts. 

https://youtu.be/9ZqI8idx-SQ

Hope it helps.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So now the remaining post  
I don't know what and where you read that he should be hand fed, he may be hand fed of course but not necessary. If he is eating on his own, I feel no need of hand feeding. The sooner they wean, better for them and us and natural as well. Simply feed him peas (if you see he doesn't eat and his crop is empty) and let the seeds available for him all the time so he should pick them up whenever he wants. This is what needed to be done at this age. 

Give him ACV in his water, to make him drink, dip his beak in ACV water (not over the nostrils) and let him sip because he may not will to drink ACV being sour , so just add few drop and make him drink as explained. 

Is grapefruit extract for pigeons or of human grade? I wouldn't recommend human grade to pigeons. Also I wouldn't give them any drops orally, it may aspirate them. 
And if you are giving ACV, I don't think there is any need to give two acidic things together. I would just give ACV and let him stabilize from the effects of metronidazole if any. Wouldn't recommend many things together. 
Probiotics will help him to restore good gut bacteria and ACV to maintain pH. That's all he needs right now. If you note any other unusual thing, then update for sure so can be guided further. 

Pigeon supply stores sell medicines online for pigeons that's what Jay told me in another thread, didn't ask nystatin in particular, may be if Jay sees and responds on it. You can have nystatin on hand but may be he doesn't need it even, he should feel better with ACV.

About wild life rescues and rehabber, I find those people very weird, they don't care for feral pigeons and euthanize many. I usually don't recommend people to give their birds to rehabber unless they are certified and explain what they are planning to do with the bird. I have seen many people telling here about rehabbers who just don't care for pigeons. Some are very pigeon friendly though but you have to know everything
about them if you plan to hand over any birds to them you care for.
I would never follow a rule who stops me to save any life and asks me to let them die terribly. This is God's rule to be kind to His creations and I follow His rule and prefer no rules over it. What you are doing is highly appreciated and people should learn from you. Thanks so much for that. 
So keep helping him with all your kindness, I hope he will be good in your care.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bird off balance - unable to walk straight*

Hi Kiddy: Thanks so much for your post. I will reply to all of it soon but I wanted to post a quick update.

Birdie could not keep his balance this morning, when he was walking towards me for food he couldn't walk straight and he's doing a lot of balance checks (almost like a drunk person).

Is this because of dizziness from metro?

Other than that he seems in good spirits but this has me concerned.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Metronidazole causes some neurological symptoms but only if overdosed. He shouldn't show such symptoms when dosed correctly. May be some show but I haven't come across. I will ask some experts opinion on this.
How is his poop now?


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi Kiddy:

I'm wondering if he didn't have enough food in his stomach yesterday when we gave him the metro?

His poo looks the same as picture this morning.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I think he wasn't eating well since 5th day of metronidazole and he was given medicine. Under fed for three days? May be feeling weak as well as issues with metronidazole.
Is his crop being emptied over night? 
Do you give him vitamins in water?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Little Bird. Kiddy asked me to look at this thread and comment about the metronidazole/side effects.
The dose you have been giving is higher than the dose I use for doves. I would give no more than 5- 10mg, one time a day. The dose you have been using is about 30mg and could cause the symptoms you are seeing. I only treat doves for 5 days unless there is a canker infection that warrants more.
Also, 30-35 peas is likely too much for a Collard Dove. Buy the petite variety and start with 10 peas. It the crop doesn't feel full, do give some more. Always wait until the crop is empty before feeding more.
It's a good idea to have seed always available, as you are doing.Curious birds will practice eating.
Unlike other species that eat through out the day, doves and pigeons, eat in the morning and late afternoon.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Kiddy & Charis: Thanks for your quick replies. I am going to PM you a link to videos/photos so you can see the balance problems he seems to be having. I really appreciate your time in responding.

Crop:

His crop is emptying overnight. You will see his feathers are messy in the front - I had been rinsing his chest but was worried this was stressing him out so I have just been wiping him. Can you please look at the photos of his neck? It seems much more pronounced/red in the past 1-2 days - is this because he is hungry/dehydrated?

Peas: 

I went home at lunch and hand fed him peas but it sounds now like I gave him too many. I gave him 30 and he actually threw up 3 of them (whole) about 20 minutes after feeding him. I will get the petite variety tonight and feed after his crop empties.

Water & Supplements: 

I tried dipping his beak in water but he didn't sip it. I had been giving him prime supplement in his hand feeding formula. How do I make sure he gets the supplements, probiotics and ACV from his water? 

Cage: 

I took everything out of his cage except his water bowl and put his seed directly on a clean towel. I have a heating pad under one side of the cage under a towel and a flat dowel at ground level for something for him to sit on flat if he wants to. When I was watching him he nose dived from his perch to the ground and I was worried he would hurt himself. I'm just doing this temporarily until I get home tonight - I know it's not ideal for him not to have a higher perch but the nose dive was frightening.

Vet:

I'm trying to find a local vet that handles birds - from what I'm reading I'm concerned I shouldn't take him and that they will want to euthanize - do you think he needs one today or in next few days or can we see how he does and wait?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot Charis for your help. 
By the video and pics I am quite sure, he is fine. He should recover soon from these side effects. I have seen two pigeons recovering from it, one in a recent thread which was in very poor stage unlike this bird. 
Well, to make him drink you will have to attempt it quite a few times a day and she will start drinking that way. 
You should give vitamins in his water, you can stop ACV for now and can give him once or twice a week, vitamins will help him in his recovery and also hand feeding. 
That's all you have to do. I will look for the updates on this bird so pls keep us posted.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

https://vid.me/UZjO

Kiddy and Charis - thank you for all of your help. Wanted to let you know that birdie is so much better this morning!

He is walking straight and even seemed back to himself with wanting to eat. 

I posted a video above. Thank you again and I will keep you posted!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad he is doing well. She looks completely normal from the video. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> So now the remaining post
> 
> 
> *Pigeon supply stores sell medicines online for pigeons that's what Jay told me in another thread, didn't ask nystatin in particular, may be if Jay sees and responds on it. You can have nystatin on hand but may be he doesn't need it even, he should feel better with ACV.*
> ...


You would need a prescription from a vet for Nystatin. You can buy Medistatin, which is like Nystatin for birds online. I believe Jedd's has it.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> You would need a prescription from a vet for Nystatin. You can buy Medistatin, which is like Nystatin for birds online. I believe Jedd's has it.


Thanks Jay


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

http://imgur.com/a/xZ28a

Hi all: He's set up in his crate now - please see the pics above and let me know what you think. He will eventually have a flat shelf in the back where he can perch as well.

I've been following the advice of Kiddy and Charis and birdie is doing well. The feathers are coming in under his chin and he had recovered his appetite.

Jay thanks for the suggestion for medistatin - I will get some to have on hand.

Wanted to let you know he seems to be doing well - let me know what you think of his cage setup. Thanks again.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear birdie is doing better!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to know the bird is doing well. Thanks for the update. If the perch is round, they are more comfortable on flat perches.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute little guy. Cage is good, but still needs the shelf to perch. Is that nest heavy enough so that it won't tip over when he gets bigger and lands on it. They don't usually use a nest anyway. Prefer the shelf.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Jay: The shelf is coming - I'll post a pic of it once we get it in there.

He hurt himself somehow today - I don't know how - I'm assuming he somehow flew into something in the cage today or he scratched his neck with his nails. (?) His nails are kind of sharp and when he sits on my should he has left scratch marks.

1st: How do I take care of this and make sure it doesn't get infected? I rinsed it with chlorhexidine and put a non oily antibitoic on it. He is resting now in his cage and is eating and chripy besides it.

2nd: could he be lonely? I was actually telling my boyfriend on our way home today (before I discovered his neck scratch) that I think the bird seems lonely. I feed and talk to him in the am and pm and his cage is near a window so he can see out but he is not getting a lot of interaction.

I keep thinking we are doing good but very few days or so we have something new.

Here is the pick of his neck - its not bleeding anymore - I left some of the dried blood around the area because I didn't want it to start bleeding again and stress him out more. 
http://imgur.com/a/D0dyZ


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

For any external wound to avoid infection , you can clean it up with saline water with the help of cotton ball and cover it with neosporin. 
Google how to make saline water. 
They actually are happy with a mate because humans can't give them that much time, they need a partner. It will be good if you bring him a mate.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Using peroxide can damage the cells and prevent or slow healing. Saline is gentle on the wound. You can make it by boiling a quart of water and adding a Tablespoon of salt to it. Preferably non iodized. Then let it cool to luke warm. Refridgerate for up to a week in a clean covered jar. Rewarm to reuse. Then discard.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Google is already here to help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> Google is already here to help


Very cute..........................


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

I usually Google everything before I ask you all but like your take since it is your real experience.

Here are pics of birdie from today - he is getting his pin feathers in on his neck finally. Kiddy you were right with the 7-10 days... 


http://imgur.com/a/ch81Q


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Gorgeous. I love his long tale


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

How is his wound now?


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Kiddy his would seems to be doing well - I have left the spot with the dried blood for now because trying to rinse it really seemed to stress him out. The wound is clean near his skin - its just the near the end of his feathers where its clumped together that I am leaving it alone. We moved him closer to a window, got him a mirror (Charis' suggestion) and have been playing classical music. He seems better I'll keep you posted on it and try to get a pic.
I'm looking into getting a mate once I can tell whether birdie is male or female - or adopting him to someone that really knows and loves birds that is looking for a mate for their dove. Thanks


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah that would be good for him. Thanks for the update.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing well! Good job and beautiful bird!


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi All
Thanks again for all of your help. Here are pics of birdie from today. How do you think he looks? 

http://imgur.com/a/wgnCn


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Very cute. This bird thanks you for your efforts for her. 
Thanks for your all love and care for her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh..................just adorable. Good job on your part.


----------



## Little_bird (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi All:

Wanted to give you an update on Henry - it's been awhile. He is doing really well! Thank you for all of your help. Below is an imgur link so you can see some pics of him - this was over Thanksgiving. I also attached a before and now so you can see how far he's come. 

*
http://imgur.com/a/VreQm*

He is flying now and can completely control his flight. As soon as we open his cage he will fly out and land on my shoulder or head.

I'm fairly certain he's a boy - he has iridescent feathers on his neck.

I'm going to start searching for a home for Henry and will be posting him in the adoption forum. I love him dearly and it will be hard to let go but I think he really needs a mate and also someone that could be home with him during the day. If you know of anyone or have any advice in finding a good home, I appreciate it.

Thanks again and please let me know what you think of Henry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful little bird.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a gorgeous bird!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Henry is a dashing personality 
Thanks for the update. Just loved the pics 
Posting in adoption forum might help finding him a new home. Hope he gets a good caring owner, tho I don't think he can get anyone better than you.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Henry is just gorgeous! But if I were you, rather keep him and get him a mate. Then you will always know he's getting the best care. Nobody else will care for him the way you did. Nice to have birds with a history.


----------

